# Conor Mcgregor's next opponent is most likely Eddie Alvarez



## Davidkratos92 (Jul 15, 2016)

source: http://bit.ly/2bhGLAF (Conor McGregor’s next UFC fight: Eddie Alvarez for lightweight title standout option)


> CONOR McGregor doesn’t want Jose Aldo. Dana White doesn’t want McGregor vs Nate Diaz III any time soon.
> 
> So where does that leave “The Notorious” for his next UFC fight?
> 
> ...


If he doesn't fight Aldo, he should seriously vacate the belt


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Guy is coming from a loss where he was finished under two and a shitty majority win. Whatever. Dan Henderson is fighting for the title too, isn't he? Some people here unload on WWE, but WWE is officially a joke business, while UFC became a joke pretending to be a serious promotion.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

That is one hell of a scoop for that website probably one of the reporters wasin a stall taking a dump and Dana White walked in for a pee chatting to someone. I would never stoop so low as to accuse them of click baiting.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't like the idea of this if it is true. It's completely forcing the historic nature of winning both belts. Conor beat Aldo over eight months ago and hasn't defended the belt once. I'm not a fan of just letting him hang on to the belt until a LW fight can be arranged.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

McGregor/Alvarez is stylistically on paper the best fight in the UFC right now. I consider this to be a pick'em fight where either guy could finish the other at any point in any round.

I'm hyped....good call UFC good call.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Guy is coming from a loss where he was finished under two and a shitty majority win. Whatever. Dan Henderson is fighting for the title too, isn't he? Some people here unload on WWE, but WWE is officially a joke business, while UFC became a joke pretending to be a serious promotion.


:laugh:

If it was Aldo who moved from 145 to 170 and beat Nate via decision in a tough fight, you would be creaming your knickers. But because its Conor it is a "shitty majority win".


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It will be Aldo. Dana won't let the FW belt be put on hold any longer and Conor doesn't want stripped of the title. Conor will go down and fight Aldo again at 145. That is his next fight. I will be absolutely floored if it isn't. The only way Conor fights anyone else except Aldo is if he agrees to be stripped of the title, that's it. I don't see him doing that.

ALTHOUGH..... now that I think about it, it might be a smart move on Conor's part. The guy vacates the title as he dominated the division, goes off to LW to fight for the title or whatever, and he has the whole "145 division is my division, nobody beat me there, I KO'd the fake paper champion (it would be Aldo at this point) in 13 seconds etc etc", and he would still have a TON of interest from basically everybody wanting to see him return to 145 and get his belt back. I mean honestly speaking, he could have a big fight at 155, if he wins then he's the champ there, and then win or lose, he has the whole 145 division lined up with a title fight there and what not. The guy is in a good position regardless of what he does.

Still, I don't see him vacating the title. Not when he can just jump down, KO Aldo again then move on.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

M.C said:


> It will be Aldo. Dana won't let the FW belt be put on hold any longer and Conor doesn't want stripped of the title. Conor will go down and fight Aldo again at 145. That is his next fight. I will be absolutely floored if it isn't. The only way Conor fights anyone else except Aldo is if he agrees to be stripped of the title, that's it. I don't see him doing that.
> 
> ALTHOUGH..... now that I think about it, it might be a smart move on Conor's part. The guy vacates the title as he dominated the division, goes off to LW to fight for the title or whatever, and he has the whole "145 division is my division, nobody beat me there, I KO'd the fake paper champion (it would be Aldo at this point) in 13 seconds etc etc", and he would still have a TON of interest from basically everybody wanting to see him return to 145 and get his belt back. I mean honestly speaking, he could have a big fight at 155, if he wins then he's the champ there, and then win or lose, he has the whole 145 division lined up with a title fight there and what not. The guy is in a good position regardless of what he does.
> 
> Still, I don't see him vacating the title. Not when he can just jump down, KO Aldo again then move on.


Yeah, good point. If Conor vacates or is stripped, he will certainly get an instant title shot if he returns to 145. So really, it makes no difference whether he goes back and defends or goes back as the challanger. Either way, he hasn't lost at 145.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> :laugh:
> 
> If it was Aldo who moved from 145 to 170 and beat Nate via decision in a tough fight, you would be creaming your knickers. But because its Conor it is a "shitty majority win".


Stop saying what *I would do*, specially when you have no clue or pretend you don't have. I have criticized attitudes and performances of my preferred fighters more than I can count, now this isn't about me, so take another route.


----------



## Davidkratos92 (Jul 15, 2016)

yeah a fight against Aldo would make the most sense at this point


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Stop saying what *I would do*, specially when you have no clue or pretend you don't have. I have criticized attitudes and performances of my preferred fighters more than I can count, now this isn't about me, so take another route.


... but you would though.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

A lot of negativity in this thread. Am I the only one excited to see McGregor face a new opponent for a chance at making history? Aldo had his chance already and was knocked out. I'm not saying he doesn't have an argument for a rematch, but I'm not upset if he doesn't get it right this moment either.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> A lot of negativity in this thread. Am I the only one excited to see McGregor face a new opponent for a chance at making history? Aldo had his chance already and was knocked out. I'm not saying he doesn't have an argument for a rematch, but I'm not upset if he doesn't get it right this moment either.


Well said.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> A lot of negativity in this thread. Am I the only one excited to see McGregor face a new opponent for *a chance at making history*? Aldo had his chance already and was knocked out. I'm not saying he doesn't have an argument for a rematch, but I'm not upset if he doesn't get it right this moment either.


Conor had his chance of making history already, unfortunately RDA broke his foot. Now Conor fought *two times* after he beat Aldo (gave a rematch to Diaz, but not Aldo :confused02, and Aldo is now the Interim FW champion and you think Aldo should wait even more so to give Conor the opportunity of "making history" ? 

Conor still can have this chance of making history. Go back to FW, beats Aldo again, the challenge the LW champion.
It will mean even more fighting for the LW belt coming from a fresh win over Jose Aldo than coming from these couple of fights he just had.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Conor had his chance of making history already, unfortunately RDA broke his foot. Now Conor fought *two times* after he beat Aldo (gave a rematch to Diaz, but not Aldo :confused02, and Aldo is now the Interim FW champion and you think Aldo should wait even more so to give Conor the opportunity of "making history" ?
> 
> Conor still can have this chance of making history. Go back to FW, beats Aldo again, the challenge the LW champion.
> It will mean even more fighting for the LW belt coming from a fresh win over Jose Aldo than coming from these couple of fights he just had.



I like you a lot, sportsman, and I agree with most of what you post. But you're too smart not to know that the comparaison you make between Conor vs Aldo 1 and Conor vs Nate 1 and both cases for rematches is not a good one.

Conor vs Aldo 1 wasn't even a fight, it was a clear cut victory for Conor in the form a flash KO, Aldo didn't do much else than lying on the floor here.
Conor vs Nate 1, Conor was winning the fight up until the point he got caught, gassed, panicked and lost (I'd definitely recommend you to watch the Firaz Zahabi pieces on this fight)

there was no case for an Aldo rematch at all, other than the fact that Aldo was a dominant champion, and out of courtesy for Aldo
there was a much stronger case for a Nate rematch

One can also argue that Conor did much more for the UFC than Aldo ever did (he whined about his pay for the most time and did nothing to help the popularity of his weight cla in class, and now his replacement for the FW belt is making 3 mil/fight, being the UFC's most proeminent superstar), he wouldn't even be bothered to learn english. I wouldn't be surprised if Aldo moves to Bellator, out of sheer butthurtness. (if I was in charge at bellator, I'd make the move right now, actually)



But I've seen you compare both cases more than once now, but you out of most people, should be smart enough to realize that the point you're trying to make, doing that, isn't really there.

I'm fine with the LW championship fight next for Conor, he'd probably stay there, at least for a while.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

2017

Alvarez at LW
Tries boxing Mayweather

2018

Does some Movies

2019

Brock Lesnar at WrestleMania
Nate Diaz III

2020

Fights Nick Diaz
Another Movie
Nick Diaz II

2021

Writes book on his life

2022

Opens Chain of Steak Restaurants - McKings.
Is sued by Burger King and McDonalds
Taunts Frankie Edgar out of a 4 year retirement for a fight at WW on 1 weeks notice

2023

Announces retirement. Proclaims himself as the greatest FW to ever live after holding the title for 8 years, albeit with 0 defences. 

2024

UFC Hire Dog the Bounty Hunter to retrieve FW Belt
Dog, unable to catch McGregor due to McGregor's years of animal training - "He went running through the neighbourhood like a cat with its arse on fire" said Dog. "Jumping over fences, climbing up trees, crawling under cars and shit" said an exhausted Dog.

2025

UFC finally retrieve FW Belt after hatching cunning plan. "So we had an Ido Portal Look-a-like attach some super strong fly paper to his butt checks." Said UFC President Dana White. "We sent this guy running through a park where McGregor was suspected to be and sure enough, like a fly to shit, Conor couldn't resist touching that butt".

--------------

On a serious note, Conors never defending that belt and I like the idea of the Alverez fight - I think Conor takes it.

But for love of god and for the 100th time. DROP THE BELT!


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Dana also said pre 202, when asked about what Conor should do next : " he should fight for his belt". This **** is just testing the waters, see what the people will want more:

- Conor vs Aldo or Conor vs Alvarez.

If it does happen to be vs Alvarez, Conor will be stripped 100%. But it won't be like a normal stripping, it will be like Conor hands out the belt to that poor beggar Aldo type of story..something witty about favelas as well.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

McNuggets is sadly bringing farcical scenes to MMA. I assume this is a joke, however if he does fight for the LW title next then it'll show how much of a joke this 'sport' has become.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

anderton46 said:


> McNuggets is sadly bringing farcical scenes to MMA. I assume this is a joke, however if he does fight for the LW title next then it'll show how much of a joke this 'sport' has become.


are you in any way, shape or form, related to oldfan?

relax man, it can't be that important in your life. it's all in good fun, you can't lose sleep over it, if you don't like where the sport is going, you still got the choice to move on with your life, not much will be changed.

For those of us who choose to enjoy what is there to enjoy, it's a fun ride. nothing to get personally upset about <3


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

This fight makes so much sense from the UFC perspective... I don't think they'll pass on it. UFC has a history of milking their cash cows for all they are worth. What other reason would Lesnar be a coach of TUF?

This is an extremely winnable fight for Conor.... Much more so than RDA imo. They'll allow Conor to get two belts before dropping back down for a super fight rematch with Aldo. If Conor drops down and loses the rematch, UFC loses a lot of money. Even if he loses a rematch after beating Alvarez, he's still a champ with a division to fight against.

Nothing against Conor. I'm a huge fan. I don't think UFC wants to risk him losing at this point. They want to make every single dime off of him they can.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> This fight makes so much sense from the UFC perspective... I don't think they'll pass on it. UFC has a history of milking their cash cows for all they are worth. What other reason would Lesnar be a coach of TUF?
> 
> This is an extremely winnable fight for Conor.... Much more so than RDA imo. They'll allow Conor to get two belts before dropping back down for a super fight rematch with Aldo. If Conor drops down and loses the rematch, UFC loses a lot of money. Even if he loses a rematch after beating Alvarez, he's still a champ with a division to fight against.
> 
> Nothing against Conor. I'm a huge fan. I don't think UFC wants to risk him losing at this point. They want to make every single dime off of him they can.


I'll bet anyone on this forum 50 million credits that Conor does not drop to FW and fight Aldo within the next 12 months.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

hadoq said:


> I like you a lot, sportsman, and I agree with most of what you post. But you're too smart not to know that the comparaison you make between Conor vs Aldo 1 and Conor vs Nate 1 and both cases for rematches is not a good one.
> 
> Conor vs Aldo 1 wasn't even a fight, it was a clear cut victory for Conor in the form a flash KO, Aldo didn't do much else than lying on the floor here.
> Conor vs Nate 1, Conor was winning the fight up until the point he got caught, gassed, panicked and lost (I'd definitely recommend you to watch the Firaz Zahabi pieces on this fight)
> ...


Now, that's how you disagree with someone. Thanks hadoq, like you too. :thumbsup:

1st of all, there's a difference between rematches and instant rematches. And *I am not a fan of instant rematches, ever.* And I didn't want Aldo to have one either but the fact is *everyone was having one*, so yeah, I though it was unfair to Aldo he of all people wasn't eligible for an instant rematch, specially considering your points, "Aldo was a dominant champion, and somehow should have been given some courtesy".

But now, the term "instant" doesn't apply anymore. Since Conor couldn't fight RDA (good move attempt, btw), he did what he wanted *twice* (fought Nate twice, ducked UFC 200 in between - more delaying), and Aldo did what Conor wanted too, fought against Frankie Edgar for the Interim Belt. BTW, I think Frankie Edgar was the most screwed up in this scenario. He should have fought Conor as soon as Conor was defeated by Nate. Aldo beating Frankie means nothing like Kavanagh's MMAth suggested, Frankie would be a tougher match up for Conor and Conor smartly got rid of him and now he keep holding tight to that 13 sec victory to keep on dismissing Aldo and avoiding that weight cut.

I see Conor is still in a tough spot right now as I am not sure about his leverage with Dana White at this moment. If he wants to fight Alvarez, he'll get stripped of his FW belt, and he had two WW fights in between, so technically, he won't be making history by carrying two belts.

Yeah, maybe "I don't like where the sport is going" too. Maybe I am too old fashioned, but MMA is just a fraction of my life, so even if things are changing for the worse, I will still live. 

I never thought a fighter should do anything but to win fights to remain on top and get the recognition of what he is - an MMA fighter.

I don't even think foreign fighters should be forced to speak English or blamed for not speaking English. Hell, Conor and Nate Diaz just made a ton of money and both are mostly unreadable in English. 

Aldo and other fighters, Nate and Nick included, only started to whine about money when UFC started to pay way more to fighters who became superstars with their mouths. 

The game changed, I get it. Money is the goal, so a vocal fighter that can lure more people into buying PPV will be paid more than more accomplished and successful mixed martial artists.

People openly criticizes WWE here, but outside of real fighting, EVERYTHING is WWE when it comes to fake beef and trash talking and that is where people are becoming "prominent superstars".
Conor is an excellent striker, no doubt, but his grappling sucks almost as much as Ronda's boxing and she was considered a "prominent superstar" also until KOed by a boxer.
What I mean is Conor WWE stunts is what makes him a superstar, ahead of his MMA fighting skills.

I really wouldn't bother to see Jose Aldo moving to Bellator, or retiring or doing anything he believes would be better for him or his family.

I still love the game and will keep watching it. :thumbsup:



PheelGoodInc said:


> This fight makes so much sense from the UFC perspective... I don't think they'll pass on it. UFC has a history of milking their cash cows for all they are worth. What other reason would Lesnar be a coach of TUF?
> 
> This is an extremely winnable fight for Conor.... Much more so than RDA imo. They'll allow Conor to get two belts before dropping back down for a super fight rematch with Aldo. If Conor drops down and loses the rematch, UFC loses a lot of money. Even if he loses a rematch after beating Alvarez, he's still a champ with a division to fight against.
> 
> Nothing against Conor. I'm a huge fan. I don't think UFC wants to risk him losing at this point. They want to make every single dime off of him they can.


This. Simply the way things are.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

hadoq said:


> are you in any way, shape or form, related to oldfan?
> 
> relax man, it can't be that important in your life. it's all in good fun, you can't lose sleep over it, if you don't like where the sport is going, you still got the choice to move on with your life, not much will be changed.
> 
> For those of us who choose to enjoy what is there to enjoy, it's a fun ride. nothing to get personally upset about <3


Let's not have a forum as there is now no point in expressing opinion <3


----------



## mcbryde mats (Feb 18, 2016)

He gat a rematch against Nate, He should oblige the same for Aldo


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> But now, the term "instant" doesn't apply anymore. Since Conor couldn't fight RDA (good move attempt, btw), he did what he wanted *twice* (fought Nate twice, ducked UFC 200 in between - more delaying), and Aldo did what Conor wanted too, fought against Frankie Edgar for the Interim Belt. BTW, I think Frankie Edgar was the most screwed up in this scenario. He should have fought Conor as soon as Conor was defeated by Nate. Aldo beating Frankie means nothing like Kavanagh's MMAth suggested, Frankie would be a tougher match up for Conor and Conor smartly got rid of him and now he keep holding tight to that 13 sec victory to keep on dismissing Aldo and avoiding that weight cut.
> 
> I see Conor is still in a tough spot right now as I am not sure about his leverage with Dana White at this moment. If he wants to fight Alvarez, he'll get stripped of his FW belt, and he had two WW fights in between, so technically, he won't be making history by carrying two belts.


I think McGregor is actually in a pretty good spot. Mayweather is open for a McGregor fight which leaves the latter lucrative options when leaving the UFC. As soon as McGregor has fought all his contracted fights he could leave which gives him pretty good negotiation leverage. The UFC could only stop him from leaving and fighting somewhere else if he is still the champ (champion +1 fight clause in contract), so they will not strip him off the belt. Also, a historic two-division champion is an interesting option not only for McGregor, but also for the UFC, because it will draw even more mainstream attention (McGregor would be sold as this fighting phenom that's never been there before, as in MMA terms two division champ is as big as Pacquiao or Mayweather winning world titles in multiple weight classes), so they very likely WILL let him fight Alvarez next without stripping him off the belt and without putting him in the danger of losing the belt against Aldo.

In the eyes of the mainstream public, McGregor has a point of not immediately fighting at 145 next. Max Holloway on a f*ing 9 fight win streak somehow couldn't generate enough attention to be placed in a spot of being a possible opponent. And anyways, Aldo, being the interim champ, would be the only reasonable option at FW, but he is only 1 win away from losing to McGregor in 13 seconds, Edgar just lost to Aldo (I've already predicted half a year ago that those two will be pitted against each other so at least one of the legitimate threats to the "McGregor the great"-narrative will be canceled out, now they even are both out of the equation for the time being). Everyone else is lower in ranks and has also already lost to McGregor.

Alvarez, without as much of a TD-and-BJJ-threat, is probably a much more winnable fight than Dos Anjos for McGregor. This, I think, WILL be the most likely next fight, as unfair it is for all the other fighters.

If McGregor wins against Alvarez, FW will be marginalized in the eyes of the public, interim champ Aldo will be pitted against Holloway (again canceling out one of the big threats), and McGregor will be celebrated as a two-division champ without having stepped even once into the Octagon at FW for one and a half years. He would then defend the LW title (against a handpicked non-wrestling-heavy opponent) before eventually defending the FW title or being stripped off it after 2 years, depending on how well he does at LW. Maybe, if having won the LW title, McGregor also will just retire (as he already announced early in his UFC career "Going in, making as much money as possible in a short amount of time and going out"), becoming a legend of the first fighter to be a two division champ, without risking a loss in a title defense in either of the two weight classes.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

hadoq said:


> I like you a lot, sportsman, and I agree with most of what you post. But you're too smart not to know that the comparaison you make between Conor vs Aldo 1 and Conor vs Nate 1 and both cases for rematches is not a good one.
> 
> Conor vs Aldo 1 wasn't even a fight, it was a clear cut victory for Conor in the form a flash KO, Aldo didn't do much else than lying on the floor here.
> Conor vs Nate 1, Conor was winning the fight up until the point he got caught, gassed, panicked and lost (I'd definitely recommend you to watch the Firaz Zahabi pieces on this fight)
> ...


Aldo got put out in 13 seconds thats true, but it shouldn't reflect on his ability. Aldo was regarded by many as the P4P no.1 before that fight, and he got caught quick - it happens sometimes. It's right that he wasn't given an immediate rematches, I hate those unless controversy is involved. After Conor beat Aldo he wanted to fight RDA, most people were keen on the fight and the timing of Conors win Aldo was perfect with regards to the shape the FW division was in.

After RDA got injured Conor faced Nate and although there were no 13 second KO's the result was decisive when Nate tapped Conor. There should not have been a rematch, the rematch was made to satisfy PPV buys, not the integrity of the sport. Conor should have fought Frankie at that point. And now despite Conor picking up the win he has said he is not going to fight Aldo, his coach says the same thing.

We are approaching the 12 month mark of Conors title 'reign' and he has not defended once, despite taking fights outside of his division when there is a interim champion in his own division (so whats the point in having an interim belt?) and has not been injured in that period. Now if the Alverez fight is made and he wins, that pours fuel on the fire of the Mayweather fight, which will be worth mega millions at that point. We could be looking at another year before Conor is even available to fight at FW.

As a fan of the sport I like to see title fights. Conor is holding the entire division up in a powerplay so that he can still be referred to as champion (lol). I feel like I'm being denied seeing title fights because Conor doesn't want to fight in the FW division anymore but refuses to relinquish the belt.

It's time to strip him of the title. He's never fighting at FW again anyway, the sooner its done the sooner we can get back to seeing actual title fights at FW and Conor can start fighting at a weight he can actually make and maybe have that Mayweather fight.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> I think McGregor is actually in a pretty good spot. Mayweather is open for a McGregor fight which leaves the latter lucrative options when leaving the UFC. As soon as McGregor has fought all his contracted fights he could leave which gives him pretty good negotiation leverage. The UFC could only stop him from leaving and fighting somewhere else if he is still the champ (champion +1 fight clause in contract), so they will not strip him off the belt. Also, a historic two-division champion is an interesting option not only for McGregor, but also for the UFC, because it will draw even more mainstream attention (McGregor would be sold as this fighting phenom that's never been there before, as in MMA terms two division champ is as big as Pacquiao or Mayweather winning world titles in multiple weight classes), so they very likely WILL let him fight Alvarez next without stripping him off the belt and without putting him in the danger of losing the belt against Aldo.
> 
> In the eyes of the mainstream public, McGregor has a point of not immediately fighting at 145 next. Max Holloway on a f*ing 9 fight win streak somehow couldn't generate enough attention to be placed in a spot of being a possible opponent. And anyways, Aldo, being the interim champ, would be the only reasonable option at FW, but he is only 1 win away from losing to McGregor in 13 seconds, Edgar just lost to Aldo (I've already predicted half a year ago that those two will be pitted against each other so at least one of the legitimate threats to the "McGregor the great"-narrative will be canceled out, now they even are both out of the equation for the time being). Everyone else is lower in ranks and has also already lost to McGregor.
> 
> ...


In other words, I am fvcked, since I am not *mainstream public*. :sarcastic05:



Soojooko said:


> ... but you would though.


And based on what exactly are you affirming that? 

Did I praise or celebrate the way Anderson defeated Maia, by any chance, for example? And Anderson jogged a lot in that fight, enough to be called out by Big John, something that never happened to Conor's jogging in his majority win decision.

So, again, stop saying stuff about me you don't have grounds for.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> In other words, I am fvcked, since I am not *mainstream public*. :sarcastic05:


Yep. Or you could accept MMA for what it is: pricefighting entertainment and not a sport


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> Yep. Or you could accept MMA for what it is: pricefighting entertainment and not a sport


So, WWE guys are the dudes, after all. They get to be paid better than MMA fighters, they are more famous, they can juice, work well after their 40s and all of that never having to fight a real fight, only working with their mouths. :laugh:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Did I praise or celebrate the way Anderson defeated Maia, by any chance, for example? And Anderson jogged a lot in that fight, enough to be called out by Big John, something that never happened to Conor's jogging in his majority win decision.
> 
> So, again, stop saying stuff about me you don't have grounds for.


Big John (also known as Dan Miragliotta) did not warn Silva for jogging, only for trying to jog behind him... Silva was literally trying to sneak behind Dan's back to avoid punches. Its not illegal to jog around your opponent, getting the fight back to the center of the cage.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Big John (also known as Dan Miragliotta) did not warn Silva for jogging, only for trying to jog behind him... Silva was literally trying to sneak behind Dan's back to avoid punches. Its not illegal to jog around your opponent, getting the fight back to the center of the cage.


I stand corrected. Miragliotta.
That's not the point though. Point is I have never approved any "non engagement" or foul practice from my preferred fighters so, it wouldn't be any different with Aldo. By his logic, I should have praised Aldo for shoving Mendes, because it was Aldo, but no, I have criticized him a lot for that.


----------



## Davidkratos92 (Jul 15, 2016)

man conor wants to fight everyone. respect for that


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

They should retire the 145lb belt so Conor is the perpetual FW champ ad infinitum. I would get great enjoyment out of the bitterness this would invoke in Spite in particular. 

Let Aldo suffer for turning down the rematch opportunity after this "ill fight him anytime, even in the streets" followed by his "I wouldn't be able to perform for the fans" 180 on his tough talk that became perhaps the biggest bitch move in the history of the UFC. 

At this point in his career Conor can't afford to take a fight with Aldo, because the reality is there is less then 50% chance Aldo will show up for the fight. So all the promo work and build up goes down the toilet. Aldo will only fight when everything is absolutely perfect for him, and that doesn't happen a lot in MMA. So make him fight Max Holloway for the chocolate belt again. In the meantime Conor can fight Alvarez and hold both belts, make history and then he can give back the FW belt as a Christmas present to the division. But like he said last week the FW division is nothing now really, Frankie needed to win that fight for it to be credible. Unfortunately people forget Frankie just ain't that good and expected too much from him.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> They should retire the 145lb belt so Conor is the perpetual FW champ ad infinitum. I would get great enjoyment out of the bitterness this would invoke in Spite in particular.


Thats a great idea, he could permanently wear the belt in a diagonal fashion across his chest to hide the worst mistake of his life - that monkey tattoo (shouldn't have gone to Brocks Tattooist). Also Don, what the fúck is up with those glasses he wears?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Spite said:


> Thats a great idea, he could permanently wear the belt in a diagonal fashion across his chest to hide the worst mistake of his life - that monkey tattoo (shouldn't have gone to Brocks Tattooist). Also Don, what the fúck is up with those glasses he wears?


I will give you that on the tattoo, it's beyond me....

He's getting paid to wear the glasses. Cash Money Hong Kong.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> I will give you that on the tattoo, it's beyond me....
> 
> He's getting paid to wear the glasses. Cash Money Hong Kong.


Oh, I never knew Eddie The Eagle had gone into the spectacle business.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Spite said:


> Oh, I never knew Eddie The Eagle had gone into the spectacle business.


Yes, the brand is called the "Eagle Eyes"....best seller apparently


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Yes, the brand is called the "Eagle Eyes"....best seller apparently



















LMAO


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> And based on what exactly are you affirming that?
> 
> Did I praise or celebrate the way Anderson defeated Maia, by any chance, for example? And Anderson jogged a lot in that fight, enough to be called out by Big John, something that never happened to Conor's jogging in his majority win decision.
> 
> So, again, stop saying stuff about me you don't have grounds for.


The point is, you would have criticized Aldo for the running, but certainly you would have given him a lot of credit for a gutsy performance. You haven't said anything positive about Conor. Not a thing. Only that he ran a few times ( taking up all of 6 seconds of the fight in total ) and that he struggled to a "shitty" decision. You saw nothing at all positive in his performance even though it was clearly impressive. And then you try a convince us your have no bias? Please.

So, yes... if Aldo had fought that exact same fight against Diaz you would have given him far more props. You can deny it till your fingers fall off, but im 100% confident that would be the case.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> The point is, you would have criticized Aldo for the running, but certainly you would have given him a lot of credit for a gutsy performance. *You haven't said anything positive about Conor. Not a thing.* Only that he ran a few times ( taking up all of 6 seconds of the fight in total ) and that he struggled to a "shitty" decision. You saw nothing at all positive in his performance even though it was clearly impressive. And then you try a convince us your have no bias? Please.
> 
> So, yes... if Aldo had fought that exact same fight against Diaz you would have given him far more props. You can deny it till your fingers fall off, but im 100% confident that would be the case.





Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Anyway, *Conor was definitely better than his last fight.*


Edit: Selective reading...

I am not trying to convince anyone I have no bias, you are the one accusing me of being biased and trying to guess what I would say when you have no gounds nor it is proper. I have told you many times already, *stop saying shit about me*, counter about the MMA facts. 

"You would do this", "you would say that", I don't care what you are confident that goes inside of my mind, keep it for yourself, otherwise it's just baiting and you are at it for too long already.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Anyway, Conor was definitely better than his last fight.


:laugh:

Is that it? Is that the most positive thing you could find regards Conors performance from all your posts on the fight?

Yeah... you kinda proved my point there buddy. Nothing more to say here.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Is that it? Is that the most positive thing you could find regards Conors performance from all your posts on the fight?
> 
> Yeah... you kinda proved my point there buddy. Nothing more to say here.


Proved your point? I thought your point was:



> You haven't said anything positive about Conor. Not a thing.


Now back the fuk off and take your smiles with you.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Guy is coming from a loss where he was finished under two and a shitty majority win. ...


LOL! This guy is really under your skin. It was a great win 2 weight classes above his own. Sheeeesh! Do you realize how bitter you sound? You're not even one of his opponents, and he has you defeated. 

It's actually very smart of him to hit 155 first. He's been at 170 for a while now, and just cutting 1 weight division can throw the body off. Cutting 2 could really cause problems. Let him cut back down slowly, and grab the LW belt while he's at it. He may not return at all, if he's comfortable at 55.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

John8204 said:


> McGregor/Alvarez is stylistically on paper the best fight in the UFC right now. I consider this to be a pick'em fight where either guy could finish the other at any point in any round.
> 
> I'm hyped....good call UFC good call.


Very intriguing fight. Alvarez would be the strongest wrestler McGregor has faced, just being the biggest, and he has good power and finds ways to win, even when outmatched. A bigger version of Mendez maybe. 

Apart from his debut against Cowboy, he's managed to take striking away from the best strikers in the game, doing the Randy Couture bully thing. And against a naturally lighter guy, that may be even easier. 

Conor has the reach and the speed, and the power should be there at 55. He also has the benefit of 2 grueling matches with Diaz. I say let's do it. Vacate the belt, if necessary, but this is a great fight, and Alvarez stands to make a lot of money.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Apart from Alvarez being the largest wrestler/most threatening wrestler he'll have faced, Alvarez will be the best overall MMA'ist he's faced. I would root for Connor on this one for the story, but if I had to put money on it, I'd put it on Eddie.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

If he waits until Conor has in some way bested him striking to turn this into a grappling mach, I think he'll lose. I think Conor can drop him if the fight stays a striking battle. To me it seems like a better fight for Conor than for Eddie IDK.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

slapshot said:


> If he waits until Conor has in some way bested him striking to turn this into a grappling mach, I think he'll lose. I think Conor can drop him if the fight stays a striking battle. To me it seems like a better fight for Conor than for Eddie IDK.


I think he'd fight him the same way he fought Pettis.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Calminian said:


> I think he'd fight him the same way he fought Pettis.


He cant though, Conor wont get tied up in the clinch, his best bet is to take him down. McGregor is still going to be bigger, longer fighter.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Calminian said:


> LOL! This guy is really under your skin. It was a great win 2 weight classes above his own. Sheeeesh! Do you realize how bitter you sound? You're not even one of his opponents, and he has you defeated.


Man, stop throwing labels and focus on the facts I always bring. But I get when I gather some facts that doesn't please you and some, it is understandable to start labelling me as bitter and other things.

As I've said before, Conor is as much responsible for the backlash he receives as Ronda Rousey. That would be a "great win" if that was the result of his first fight with Nate Diaz, even though he promised a Knockout in his favor. But no, it was a rematch after being finished under two rounds by a guy with no camp. If you think this was a great "majority win", it gets trumped by his last "embarrassing loss" for the same man. He barely did it this time. To say Conor and Nate are 1-1 is borderline travesty when you want to compare a finish with a majority decision. Those are facts, sorry my bitterness for bringing those facts to you.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Why do you take these pre-fight predictions so seriously? How many fighters say they are going to get the KO before a fight? Then don't....


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Man, stop throwing labels and focus on the facts I always bring. But I get when I gather some facts that doesn't please you and some, it is understandable to start labelling me as bitter and other things.
> 
> As I've said before, Conor is as much responsible for the backlash he receives as Ronda Rousey. That would be a "great win" if that was the result of his first fight with Nate Diaz, even though he promised a Knockout in his favor. But no, it was a rematch after being finished under two rounds by a guy with no camp. If you think this was a great "majority win", it gets trumped by his last "embarrassing loss" for the same man. He barely did it this time. To say Conor and Nate are 1-1 is borderline travesty when you want to compare a finish with a majority decision. Those are facts, sorry my bitterness for bringing those facts to you.


Dude it just sounds like Conor has made a tent out of your skin, and is throwing wild parties in it. Yes, it was a tough match, but he won impressively. And things don't always go as planned. I don't think he planned a 13 sec. KO against Aldo either.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Proved your point? I thought your point was:
> 
> Now back the fuk off and take your smiles with you.


No. I wont. I come hear to read MMA shit and make comments. If I read your shit and want to comment, I will. Its not my fault if you cant read any criticism pointed at your posts without clenching your panties dry. Maybe you should abandon the internet bro.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Calminian said:


> *Dude it just sounds like Conor has made a tent out of your skin, and is throwing wild parties in it.* Yes, it was a tough match, but he won impressively. And things don't always go as planned. I don't think he planned a 13 sec. KO against Aldo either.


Man, the bold part is the equivalent of me telling you "you sound like a Conor fanboy". It adds nothing to the discussion. You would have a point saying that if I was making things up about him or just coming here trolling without facts. Sorry again you don't like the facts I write here.

I don't get to keep repeating Conor is a great striker everytime I am criticizing him. Hell I have already compared his striking with Ronda's grappling, so can't be more stellar than that, but just like Ronda, his big mouth is digging his grave real deep as he still has to prove he can deal with fighters who are strong stylistically where he is not.

You and others say his rematch with Nate Diaz was an "impressive win"... Are you sure you aren't confusing it with the victory of Nate Diaz? Guy summoned from a boat trip, out of fight shape and no sparring stepping in to face Mystic Mac, coming from a devastating win over Jose Aldo, fully camped to get his second belt. And Nate made him become the "panic wrestler" he was so vocal about and tapped him under two rounds. That was impressive. And ask jonnyg if I am a Nate Diaz fan. 

Now for this rematch, even though Conor got his ass kicked 1st time, he was STILL THE FAVORITE.
Now I could say there would be only two possibilities this last Conor victory being called impressive:

1- Conor was the major underdog. 
2- Conor pulling a spectacular finish, probably via strikes, big KO or TKO victory.

However, none of those things happened. He barely won a fight *were he was the favorite*, it wasn't a unanimous decision (officially) while many pros thought Nate still edged (*I never contested Conor win, btw*), so how can that be impressive? For your additional reference, Conor win over Jose Aldo wasn't anything short than impressive.



Soojooko said:


> No. I wont. I come hear to read MMA shit and make comments. If I read your shit and want to comment, I will. Its not my fault if you cant read any criticism pointed at your posts without clenching your panties dry. Maybe you should abandon the internet bro.


Man, be welcome to comment on my posts, but that is not what you were doing.
You were saying what I *WOULD* say about a *HYPOTHETICAL* situation *YOU* created.
That adds ZERO to any MMA related discussion. It's a fantasy you are launching on the threads *about me*, not even about MMA. So, learn the difference, because that was baiting, nothing else.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Let the salty tears flow.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Let the salty tears flow.


You don't even have the decency to acknowledge what I just respectifully wrote.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> You don't even have the decency to acknowledge what I just respectifully wrote.


Dude, you wrote it after I posted.

But now that ive read it...
I acknowledge what you wrote. I disagree vigorously. With extra vigor.

Im talking to you how sports fans all over the world talk to each other. But for some reason you get so dramatic. Lighten up francis.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Man, the bold part is the equivalent of me telling you "you sound like a Conor fanboy". It adds nothing to the discussion. .....


Well I suppose yours is subjective opinion, as well. 

That said, I feel I've supported my case with facts, more so than you have. But ultimately, we're only dealing with opinion. 

I view Diaz of one of the all time elites of the sport. I'd pick Diaz over Alvarez in a heartbeat. For Conor to get a win like that was ultra impressive and deserving of respect. And the running away stuff is just BS. Even in Pride rules, that wouldn't have been penalized. It's a very smart tactic.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Can't clean the some of the posts here because not at PC.

But guys... keep it civil. No trolling or baiting. Mods are taking zero tolerance approach to this kind of thing now.

Be nice and give each other hugs or else they'll be trouble.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Spite said:


> Can't clean the some of the posts here because not at PC.
> 
> But guys... keep it civil. No trolling or baiting. Mods are taking zero tolerance approach to this kind of thing now.
> 
> Be nice and give each other hugs or else they'll be trouble.


Oh come on. I know that is partially aimed at me. What did I really write that was so bad? You cant strip *everything* out. This is sports forum after all; Is it really possible to not allow any little digs in the debates? We dont have much traffic as it is.

This place used to feel like typical pub sports chat. Im not sure I would be interested if that element was removed completely.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Oh come on. I know that is partially aimed at me. What did I really write that was so bad? You cant strip *everything* out. This is sports forum after all; Is it really possible to not allow any little digs in the debates? We dont have much traffic as it is.
> 
> This place used to feel like typical pub sports chat. Im not sure I would be interested if that element was removed completely.


I'm not sure if you saw this message by M.C or not - http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/241433-...ver-added-next-brazil-card-3.html#post3752442

I don't think anything or anyone has crossed the line, but they way the discussion is going it has the potential to. I'd rather give a friendly reminder before things got out of hand, rather than an infraction after it did.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Spite said:


> I'm not sure if you saw this message by M.C or not - http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/241433-...ver-added-next-brazil-card-3.html#post3752442
> 
> I don't think anything or anyone has crossed the line, but they way the discussion is going it has the potential to. I'd rather give a friendly reminder before things got out of hand, rather than an infraction after it did.


Fair enough. If whats been written so far is ok, then that's a line I can stay behind.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm just here to collect some hugs :hug:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok Bayley. But in all seriousness this sounds like his fight versus Dos Anjos all over again. Also Alvarez probably won't be as easy as he thinks.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok *Bayley*. But in all seriousness this sounds like his fight versus Dos Anjos all over again. Also Alvarez probably won't be as easy as he thinks.












Who cares about the notorious Conor when you could have the The Notorious H.U.G


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah that is certainly true.


----------



## Davidkratos92 (Jul 15, 2016)

lol!!


----------



## ginger_beard (Aug 27, 2016)

M.C said:


> It will be Aldo. Dana won't let the FW belt be put on hold any longer and Conor doesn't want stripped of the title. Conor will go down and fight Aldo again at 145. That is his next fight. I will be absolutely floored if it isn't. The only way Conor fights anyone else except Aldo is if he agrees to be stripped of the title, that's it. I don't see him doing that.


I really don't think he gives a shit..


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah, I think he would rather be stripped of the belt than go back to 145.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

He has nothing to gain fighting Aldo at 145. He's not gonna KO him in 13 seconds again, so any victory is just gonna be a victory. The fight itself is not gonna break any records because how do you build up a guy that was faceplanted with the first punch already? It doesn't make sense for the UFC or for Conor. Edgar would have made sense and people would have got excited about that and stumped up for the PPV. Frankies pitiful performance though after being hailed as the 'saviour' by most here has put an end to that. 
This is all about business, not 'fairness'. The only fight that makes sense for Conor now is Alvarez for the LW belt. The only way he is going down to FW again is if there is an opponent that can draw numbers, and there is only one guy in the division that could do that now, if he beats Aldo and that is Pettis. Have Pettis fight Aldo in MSG and Conor fights Pettis if he wins. Maybe Aldo would have some credibility again if he beat Pettis in a striking match. It's quite an intriguing fight actually. I've been hating on Pettis for a while now because I think he was clearly on the juice, but he showed world class skills against Oliveira, and he seemed a bit quicker at 145 too. Book that shit Dana


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> He has nothing to gain fighting Aldo at 145. He's not gonna KO him in 13 seconds again, so any victory is just gonna be a victory. The fight itself is not gonna break any records because how do you build up a guy that was faceplanted with the first punch already? It doesn't make sense for the UFC or for Conor. Edgar would have made sense and people would have got excited about that and stumped up for the PPV. Frankies pitiful performance though after being hailed as the 'saviour' by most here has put an end to that.
> This is all about business, not 'fairness'. The only fight that makes sense for Conor now is Alvarez for the LW belt. The only way he is going down to FW again is if there is an opponent that can draw numbers, and there is only one guy in the division that could do that now, if he beats Aldo and that is Pettis. Have Pettis fight Aldo in MSG and Conor fights Pettis if he wins. Maybe Aldo would have some credibility again if he beat Pettis in a striking match. It's quite an intriguing fight actually. I've been hating on Pettis for a while now because I think he was clearly on the juice, but he showed world class skills against Oliveira, and he seemed a bit quicker at 145 too. Book that shit Dana


Aldo could only fight someone else than McGregor if McGregor gets stripped off the belt. It doesn't make any sense at all to book a non-unification fight at FW with either of the belt holders.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> This is all about business, not 'fairness'.


The use of steroids brings "unfair" advantages, but, it's all about business, right?
I just wanted to know where you draw the line.




DonRifle said:


> I've been hating on Pettis for a while now because I think he was clearly on the juice...


How and why Pettis was on the juice? What is this now?
He always been a very technical striker and very talented grappler.
It's not like he had the physique to overpower his opponents or used this to outlast them.
And he just made a major cut down to 145 and went almost three rounds in a very disputed fight against a very dangerous opponent under USADA, no issues, only emotionally pressured for a win.

Why everyone is or was on roids except for McGregor? :confused02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Why everyone is or was on roids except for McGregor? :confused02:


Beards dont roid.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Beards dont roid.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

... mostly.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Aldo could only fight someone else than McGregor if McGregor gets stripped off the belt. It doesn't make any sense at all to book a non-unification fight at FW with either of the belt holders.


Since when is it about sense though? Yeah maybe it is new levels of nonsensical with the interim belt etc but, its about money, and bidness. Thats all that makes sense! Also with Aldo showing up for half his fights its very high risk. 

@Spite@M.C;@LizaG;

If Sportsman keeps following me around I am going to start responding to him and it wont be pretty. Then your gona ban me again and this time I wont come back. 

You are banning me and infracting me when I talk by to this guy who I dislike a lot. I have him on ignore and have repeatedly asked him to stop quoting me and talking to me and baiting me to argue with him. I've complied with your new rules where I cant say Boo to a ghost in here and took my ban. But if this guy keeps following me and trying to get into arguments, Im deleting my account and Im out of here. So you handle it or you lose another long time member. 
Piss of Sportman, get it into your skull that I have no time for you and do not want to engage you in any form, at any stage. You are not capable of having an intelligent discussion, and have no sense of humour whatsoever. End of story.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You'd think so but Interim titles have been defended in the past.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> You'd think so but Interim titles have been defended in the past.


When was that?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Big Nog versus Mir 1 and Renan Barao as interim champion.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

DonRifle said:


> Since when is it about sense though? Yeah maybe it is new levels of nonsensical with the interim belt etc but, its about money, and bidness. Thats all that makes sense! Also with Aldo showing up for half his fights its very high risk.
> 
> @Spite@M.C;@LizaG;
> 
> ...


I haven't been on staff for weeks now, so PM them instead of publically complaining, I'm sure as a grown adult you can show a smidge of restraint yes? Not every comment needs to be responded to, you can just turn away from the comments that bother you y'know...

Just a thought.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

LizaG said:


> I haven't been on staff for weeks now, so PM them instead of publically complaining, I'm sure as a grown adult you can show a smidge of restraint yes? Not every comment needs to be responded to, you can just turn away from the comments that bother you y'know...
> 
> Just a thought.


I'm not gonna come here if I'm followed around by this guy all time. Because it takes away from my enjoyment here. I used to love this place and more and more Im starting to dislike it just because of this one poster that I cant get rid of and everything I post he has something to say. 

If you want to have censorship and then still allow him to follow me around, then no I wont practice restraint, I'll just leave. Life is the pursuit of happiness not annoyance...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

DonRifle said:


> I'm not gonna come here if I'm followed around by this guy all time. Because it takes away from my enjoyment here. I used to love this place and more and more Im starting to dislike it just because of this one poster that I cant get rid of and everything I post he has something to say.
> 
> If you want to have censorship and then still allow him to follow me around, then no I wont practice restraint, I'll just leave. Life is the pursuit of happiness not annoyance...


Yeah but by publically whining you also affect other people's enjoyment of the forum. Jus sayin'.

Anywho lets leave this on topic please? Thanks.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Since when is it about sense though? Yeah maybe it is new levels of nonsensical with the interim belt etc but, its about money, and bidness. Thats all that makes sense! Also with Aldo showing up for half his fights its very high risk.


At least, Aldo defended his belt about twice a year on average. Something you can't say about McGregor.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> I'm not gonna come here if I'm followed around by this guy all time. Because it takes away from my enjoyment here. I used to love this place and more and more Im starting to dislike it just because of this one poster that I cant get rid of and everything I post he has something to say.
> 
> If you want to have censorship and then still allow him to follow me around, then no I wont practice restraint, I'll just leave. Life is the pursuit of happiness not annoyance...


Bear in mind I did not insult or bait you when quoting you. You are merely displeased being counter argumented here. I am responding to anybody, equally. 

I had the problem you are complaining in the past, though. Put people on ignore, but in fact being insulted behind my back. Not the case here. I am complying with M.C rules, but for the sake of free debate I shall quote and give my counter point and raise my questions on every matter from every poster here, so others can evaluate for themselves.

And if you care to note, *I did quote you when needed*, not left things in the air, like you accused me along a pair of insults. I am not insulting you.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> At least, Aldo defended his belt about twice a year on average. Something you can't say about McGregor.


On the other hand Conor is one of the most active fighters in the UFC


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> On the other hand Conor is one of the most active fighters in the UFC


Dem Mcnugget nuts.

He's currently averaging 2.25 per year in the UFC.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> On the other hand Conor is one of the most active fighters in the UFC


Not at FW anymore. So he should give up the belt and just do big money fights/ fight at LW.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

anderton46 said:


> Dem Mcnugget nuts.
> 
> He's currently averaging 2.25 per year in the UFC.


Fought 3 times in the last 8 months, would have been 7 months if not for the 200 debacle. Your taking into account after he blew his knee which is not very fair now is it!



Voiceless said:


> Not at FW anymore. So he should give up the belt and just do big money fights/ fight at LW.


As I said before, he should keep the belt just to piss everyone off :thumb02:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Fought 3 times in the last 8 months, would have been 7 months if not for the 200 debacle. Your taking into account after he blew his knee which is not very fair now is it!
> 
> As I said before, he should keep the belt just to piss everyone off :thumb02:


I think he should drop the belt, we all know he's never going to defend it. Then he should fight Mayweather, he's going to get his arse kicked for sure but if he gets $100 million for doing, then more power to him.

That said I would love it if he landed a one in a million shot and KO'd Mayweather. Bet you never thought you'd here me say that Don - but I actually dislike Mayweather more.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Fought 3 times in the last 8 months, would have been 7 months if not for the 200 debacle. Your taking into account after he blew his knee which is not very fair now is it!


Aldo's pull outs mostly were also injury related.



> As I said before, he should keep the belt just to piss everyone off :thumb02:


That's a reason I can accept and approve.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> Aldo's pull outs mostly were also injury related.


Yeah but it's been an annual thing with Jose, I think Jose should defend title against Holloway before we do a unification bout.



> UFC 125 - Aldo had just been named the first UFC featherweight champion after the organisation adopted the 145lb weight division but his first defence against Josh Grispi quickly became a non-event when the Brazilian withdrew from the card, citing an injury.
> 
> UFC 149 - Another undisclosed injury put the kibosh on Aldo's planned bout with Erik Koch in July 2012 which led to teammate Renan Barao's interim bantamweight fight with Urijah Faber being moved to the main event. .
> 
> ...


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Yeah but it's been an annual thing with Jose,* I think Jose should defend title against Holloway before we do a unification bout*.


I think it's insane to have two belts floating around with both fighters active and not fighting each other. If the UFC doesn't want MMA to be a legitimate sport, they should just completely get rid off the belts and go full price fighting.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I like belts... i also like McGregor, but you gotta take that title off him if he doesn't fight Aldo next, shouldn't hold up the division, Holloway should not have to fight anyone else before his title shot either.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> I think it's insane to have two belts floating around with both fighters active and not fighting each other. If the UFC doesn't want MMA to be a legitimate sport, they should just completely get rid off the belts and go full price fighting.


Personally I feel like we need two belts just to keep the sport from becoming stagnant. Pride had two titles and we got a dozen main eventers out of it.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Spite said:


> Bet you never thought you'd here me say that Don - but I actually dislike Mayweather more.


Me too. And I dislike Jon Jones worse too. People don't use references to straight judge you a hater here, though. I only dislike Conor for being a greedy douche who is being paid loads of money from other greedy douches. Not even close to Mayweather beating women or Jon Jones almost killing one and running away like a bitch he is.



John8204 said:


> I think Jose should defend title against Holloway before we do a unification bout.


Nor Aldo and much less Holloway deserve that, specially to finance McGregor dreams of unifying belts when he fought two non title fights already out of his division. If Holloway is to fight Aldo next, real belt should be on the line.



John8204 said:


> Personally I feel like we need two belts just to keep the sport from becoming stagnant. Pride had two titles and we got a dozen main eventers out of it.


We already have two belts. For special circumstances the champion can't defend it for while. But what makes the sport stagnant is often instant rematches where a champion needs to be beat twice at least, undeserved title shots and fighters taking long time off when not injured. 

What makes this sport stagnant is Conor losing a replacement fight against Nate Diaz at WW, asking for a rematch, Ducking UFC 200 and by edging the second fight preferring a trilogy with Nate before dropping to defend his belt.

What makes this sport stagnant is to give Dan Henderson a shot at the title with his shitty recent record when the man is old as fvck and already declared he will retire winning or losing.

What makes this sport stagnant is Jon Jones not being able to act like a professional and decent human being for two consecutive weeks and getting stripped from the title and when finally coming back he tests positive and leaves UFC 200.

What makes this sport stagnant is booking Brock Lesnar to fight again in UFC 200 *for a single show* granting him dispensation of the 4 months USADA requirement and he pisses hot.

What makes this sport stagnant is the GOAT of women's MMA, baddest woman on the planet and one of the highest paid athletes in the world evades the sport with her tail between her legs after her first loss and leave a legion of fans asking WTF.

/rant :thumb02:


----------



## ginger_beard (Aug 27, 2016)

Voiceless said:


> At least, Aldo defended his belt about twice a year on average. Something you can't say about McGregor.


Well you can't say it about McGregor cos he hasn't had the belt a year yet.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Nor Aldo and much less Holloway deserve that, specially to finance McGregor dreams of unifying belts when he fought two non title fights already out of his division. If Holloway is to fight Aldo next, real belt should be on the line.


In 8 months...would have done it in 6 if the UFC didn't cut both guys from the card. If Aldo actually shows up to defend the title against Holloway then the UFC should strip McGregor of the belt. But I would bet dollars to donuts Aldo will just pull out again with an "injury".





> We already have two belts. For special circumstances the champion can't defend it for while. But what makes the sport stagnant is often instant rematches where a champion needs to be beat twice at least, undeserved title shots and fighters taking long time off when not injured.



Right now the two belt system is to keep the champ under contract, running tournaments allows for the division to freshen up as you are moving around more fighters and giving them the opportunities to climb the ladder.



> What makes this sport stagnant is Conor losing a replacement fight against Nate Diaz at WW, asking for a rematch, Ducking UFC 200 and by edging the second fight preferring a trilogy with Nate before dropping to defend his belt.


3 million buys for those two fights, and I believe it elevated the average PPV buyrate by 100K




> What makes this sport stagnant is to give Dan Henderson a shot at the title with his shitty recent record when the man is old as fvck and already declared he will retire winning or losing.


I think they are doing that for the UK gate to give Bisping his big win.




> What makes this sport stagnant is Jon Jones not being able to act like a professional and decent human being for two consecutive weeks and getting stripped from the title and when finally coming back he tests positive and leaves UFC 200.


I think it's more stagnant because the division only has 8 guys worth watching.



> What makes this sport stagnant is booking Brock Lesnar to fight again in UFC 200 *for a single show* granting him dispensation of the 4 months USADA requirement and he pisses hot.


He tested positive for a banned substance not a PED or steroid, this seems like it's more an issue with managing the drug policies.



> What makes this sport stagnant is the GOAT of women's MMA, baddest woman on the planet and one of the highest paid athletes in the world evades the sport with her tail between her legs after her first loss and leave a legion of fans asking WTF.


BW division is fantastic right now, we're getting much better fights. As for Ronda being the "GOAT", I don't know about that.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> What makes this sport stagnant is the GOAT of women's MMA, baddest woman on the planet and one of the highest paid athletes in the world evades the sport with her tail between her legs after her first loss and leave a legion of fans asking WTF


Can't agree with this... how does someone who was defeated hold up a division? Is the division waiting for her? It seems to be rolling on without her, title has been contested twice since she left... and will be fought for at least once more before she returns. Its totally different.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

John8204 said:


> 3 million buys for those two fights, and I believe it elevated the average PPV buyrate by 100K


That is basically where I will disagree with some here. The confusion between the growth of the sport with money making records for the promotion and one or two fighters.



Joabbuac said:


> Can't agree with this... how does someone who was defeated hold up a division? Is the division waiting for her? It seems to be rolling on without her, title has been contested twice since she left... and will be fought for at least once more before she returns. Its totally different.


I take back that last paragraph, yes. It was definitely a bad example.

Actually, I should thank Ronda for running away, or we certainly would see another instant rematch to prove if Holm could do it again, and then a trilogy would be in order. Now we had 4 different champions in less than a year. WBW division is anything but stagnant.
You are right. :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I should note that people were saying that Ronda was going to take time off after her fight with Holm anyways. But yeah the growth of the sport can certainly be attributed to her and Conor McGregor's popularity. Also because of them they're other stars coming out of the woodwork like Paige VanZant.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I should note that people were saying that Ronda was going to take time off after her fight with Holm anyways. But yeah the growth of the sport can certainly be attributed to her and Conor McGregor's popularity. Also because of them they're other stars coming out of the woodwork like Paige VanZant.


coming out of the woodwork or their shadow? How much attention is new attention on how much is just deflected from other fighters.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So Paige is getting fame deflected from Ronda?


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> So Paige is getting fame deflected from Ronda?


how well do we get to know other fighters when they are sharing a press conference with McGregor or Ronda.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe the fact that she's young, cute and talented.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

@DonRifle @Sportsman 2.0










:laugh:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> @DonRifle @Sportsman 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best post of the decade!


----------



## Davidkratos92 (Jul 15, 2016)

agreed


----------



## The Cockney (Sep 5, 2016)

Joabbuac said:


> @DonRifle @Sportsman 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has anyone posted this to Conor?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> @DonRifle @Sportsman 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Awaiting Sportsman's analysis.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Michael Johnson was a very different opponent compared to McGregor.


----------



## ginger_beard (Aug 27, 2016)

Calminian said:


> LOL! Awaiting Sportsman's analysis.


Hiding under a rock it seems..


----------



## Paul Kevin (Aug 24, 2016)

*mcgregor*

conor is a beast


----------



## mcbryde mats (Feb 18, 2016)

Davidkratos92 said:


> source: http://bit.ly/2bhGLAF (Conor McGregor’s next UFC fight: Eddie Alvarez for lightweight title standout option)
> 
> 
> If he doesn't fight Aldo, he should seriously vacate the belt


Agreed


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It seems he is just jumping all over the place.


----------

